
Let's Learn Algorithms: An Intro to Bubble Sort - joncalhoun
http://www.calhoun.io/lets-learn-algorithms-an-intro-to-bubble-sort/
======
Koshkin
Or you could read the good old _Algorithms in a Nutshell_. (Bubble sort is not
in the book, though.)

